# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فرصت طلایی دیپلم مجدد و برتری هایش نسبت ترمیم

## pouyasadeghi

سلام 
تو این پست میخوتم در مورد دیپلم مجدد و امتیازاتش نسبت به ترمیم صحبت کنم
ببینید با یه مثال میگم که متوجه شدید
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم هم معدل کم هست و هم چون میخوام تجربی امتحان بدم برای من 18 درصد محاسبه میشه پس میام دیپلم تجربی درخواست میدم وتقاضا میدم همه دروس رو امتحان بدم انگار من دارم دیپلم میگیرم و برای پیش دانشگاهی نیازمنده دیپلم پس تا وقتی که همه درسام پاس نشن من میتونم باز امتحان بدم ولی من برای کنکور میخوام دیپلم رو پس از الان سه تا فرصت دارم خرداد شهریور دی خوب عاقلانه ترین کار اینه هربار چندتا درس رو امتحان بدم تا ماکس نمره بیارم

افرادی که دیپلم تجربی دارن نمیتونن درخواست دیپلم مجدد تجربی بدن
افرادی که مثلا دیپلم ریاضی دارن و میرن دیپلم تجربی میگیرن و کنکور ریاضی میدن دیپلم قبلی حسابه دور زدن نداریم

ترمیم

شما میرید در رشته که خودتون تقاضا ترمیم میدین یه بار حق استفاده دارید نمره فقط برای کنکوره و دیپلمتون همون نمره قبلیه

----------


## Mr Sky

*من الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم...میخوام کنکور 96 تجربی شرکت کنم.اگه دیپلم خودمو ترمیم کنم شهریور با نمرات جدید میتونم ازش تو کنکور تجربی استفاده کنم؟
..

.یا باید دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو بگیرم شهریور؟...اصلا با اومدن ترمیم هنوز دیپ مجدد هست؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Mr Sky

*شهریور و مرداد واسه امتحانات تجربی بخونم یا ریاضی؟!!:-)*

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> *شهریور و مرداد واسه امتحانات تجربی بخونم یا ریاضی؟!!:-)*


داداش مگه تو نمی خوای برای 96 کنکور بدی با عرض معذرت مگه نادونی بری ترمیم تهش که بیست بیاری باز معدلت برای تجربی از 18 درصد حساب میکنن  تو الان برو منطقه که ازش دیپلم گرفتی درخواست دیپلم مجدد بده خرداد شهریور دی همه امتحانات بده همه بیست بیار بعد 25 درصد نمره کنکور داری صد در صد بعدم همه تابستون پاییه میخونن تو ام بخون فقط فرقت با بقیه اینه که میری امتحان میدی اوکی

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


داداش مگه تو نمی خوای برای 96 کنکور بدی با عرض معذرت مگه نادونی بری ترمیم تهش که بیست بیاری باز معدلت برای تجربی از 18 درصد حساب میکنن  تو الان برو منطقه که ازش دیپلم گرفتی درخواست دیپلم مجدد بده خرداد شهریور دی همه امتحانات بده همه بیست بیار بعد 25 درصد نمره کنکور داری صد در صد بعدم همه تابستون پاییه میخونن تو ام بخون فقط فرقت با بقیه اینه که میری امتحان میدی اوکی


داداش درصد تاثیر  معدل هر چی کمتر باشه بهتره...حتی معدل 20
.
.
شما از اموزش پرورش سوال کردین؟یعنی هر دو تا راه رو میشه رفت؟من میخوام همه امتحانات رو تو یه نوبت بدم خلاص بشم.اگه ترمیم کنم میتونم از نمرات جدید واسه کنکور تجربی استفاده کنم یا فقط ریاضی میشه؟*

----------


## Mr Sky

*الته دلیل اصلیم واسه ترمیم اینکه اگه دوباره پشیمون شدم ..بتونم ازش برای کنکور ریاضی استفاده کنم*

----------


## pouyasadeghi

معدل تاثیر منفی داره جوک جدید :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


معدل تاثیر منفی داره جوک جدید


فرقی نمیکنه 18یا25
.
.
.
بالاخره با نمرات ترمیم میتونم تو کنکور تجربی ازش استفاده کنم یا نه؟*

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> *
> فرقی نمیکنه 18یا25
> .
> .
> .
> بالاخره با نمرات ترمیم میتونم تو کنکور تجربی ازش استفاده کنم یا نه؟*


 اره .نمره زیست نداری بعد این جوری فکر کن که حدود هزارتا ترازتون میاد پایین اگه دیپلمت تجربی نباشخ

----------

